# Error in HTTP operation beim KXML parsen



## nr76 (24. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Ich hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann. Ich kann mit mehreren unterschiedlichen Nokia-Handys (z.B. E50, E65, 7373) die XML richtig und ohne Probleme mit dem KXmlParser parsen. Leider bekomme ich aber bei dem Nokia 6300 und dem 5140i immer die Fehlermeldung: Error in HTTP operation angezeigt. Woran kann das liegen?

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Apr 2008)

Die Nokia-Handys die du beschreibst haben einen größeren Heap als die beiden, die du nennst, das fällt mir gerade mal auf den ersten Blick auf.
Und wo kommt der HTTPError her? Wird er von kXML geworfen, von dem InputStream des HttpZugriffes?


----------



## nr76 (24. Apr 2008)

Entschuldige meine dumme Frage, aber ist Heap? Der Speicher? Die Exception kommt beim Connector.open(URL)

Wenn ich diese URL direkt übers Internet des Handys eingebe, bekomme ich das richtige Ergebnis angezeigt.

Gruß
Nadine


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Apr 2008)

ds ist der Ram, der deinem Programm zur Verfügung steht, und der ist sehr begranzt.

Es kommt direkt beim Open? hmm, eventuell ne falsche URL oder sowas angegeben


----------



## nr76 (24. Apr 2008)

Danke. Die URL läuft ja auf den anderen Handys und die habe ich auch schon mehrfach kontrolliert.


----------



## ice-breaker (24. Apr 2008)

kannst du mal den StackTrace der Exception posten?


----------



## nr76 (25. Apr 2008)

dies kann ich ja nur ausgeben, wenn ich das über einen Emulator laufen lasse. Wie kann ich das denn auf dem Handy anzeigen lassen?

Nadine


----------



## nr76 (25. Apr 2008)

Hallo!

Ich habe die Lösung gefunden! Auf einigen Nokia-Handys wie z.B. das 5140i + das 6230i wurde der falsche Zugangspunkt hinterlegt. Dieser funktioniert zwar mit dem direkten Internetzugriff, nicht aber mit dem Aufruf einer URL aus einem Midlet heraus. Den genauen Zugangspunkt bekommt man vom Provider.

Gruß
NR


----------

